# Do ALL girl bunnies get that double chin thing?



## HuneyBunny

I see in lots of pics that some of the female bunnies have this fat roll thing going on under there chin...what is that? 

Do all girl rabbits get it?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I think all will get one, but the size depends on the individual rabbit. 
My lionhead doe is about 2.5 years old. She was spayed when she about about 6-7 months old and doesn't have much of a dewlap. 
My Giant Angora is about 15 months, was spayed about 1 month ago and also have a small one.


----------



## tonyshuman

It's a dewlap. Not all girl bunnies get them, and some boy bunnies get them too. On a boy bunny, it means they're a bit on the heavy side. It depends on the breed, the genetics, and (it seems) hormones. Some girl bunnies' dewlaps decrease in size after a spay. Some bunnies who've been spayed very young get smaller dewlaps than normal. My Holland Lop, Muffin, has a dewlap, but it's not huge. The other girl in the house, Frida, is a Netherland Dwarf, and she doesn't have a dewlap at all. I pet-sat a male netherland dwarf who was very overweight, and he had a dewlap. Some bunnies need dewlap reduction surgery if it's too big!

The purpose seems to be that they pull fur from it when they make a nest to keep their babies in.


----------



## HuneyBunny

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It's a dewlap. Not all girl bunnies get them, and some boy bunnies get them too. On a boy bunny, it means they're a bit on the heavy side. It depends on the breed, the genetics, and (it seems) hormones. Some girl bunnies' dewlaps decrease in size after a spay. Some bunnies who've been spayed very young get smaller dewlaps than normal. My Holland Lop, Muffin, has a dewlap, but it's not huge. The other girl in the house, Frida, is a Netherland Dwarf, and she doesn't have a dewlap at all. I pet-sat a male netherland dwarf who was very overweight, and he had a dewlap. Some bunnies need dewlap reduction surgery if it's too big!
> 
> The purpose seems to be that they pull fur from it when they make a nest to keep their babies in.


Can you post a picture of your bunny with one?


----------



## HuneyBunny

Also do you know if it has to do with breeding or not?


----------



## HuneyBunny

:?


----------



## Saudade

Breeding has some relevance, I've also noticed that the dewlap is on all girl buns, but some of them aren't that big and are only noticeable when they do their 'WHAT?' disgruntled unhappy look.


----------



## tonyshuman




----------



## HuneyBunny

Hmm, still cute!


----------



## MagnoliaDee

Awww... look at them!!! All I need now is a male version of Muffin and we'd have twin bunnies!!!

Lego has a bit of a dewlap, but it's not that noticable, and when I do see it, I just think it makes her cute!!!


----------



## tonyshuman




----------



## BlueGiants

On the show table, Does in some breeds (Checkered Giants, Polish, Britainnia Petities) are not allowed to display (show) a dewlap, in other breeds, it's expected. In all breeds, on Does, it should be balanced and proportion to the rest of the rabbit. And it shouldnot be on a Buck... 



This doe, Nilla, (Flemish Giant)has a serious Dewlap:





So does Victoria:





Nova's was a little smaller:





And Hermione's was pretty small:





This young Silver Fox (Morgana Le Fey) carries hers a little higher:


----------



## MikeScone

*HuneyBunny wrote: *


> Can you post a picture of your bunny with one?


I think this bunny's dewlap's got them all beat:


----------



## BlueGiants

:yeahthat: But doesn't she look comfortable??? :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

One thing's for sure, she never needs a pillow on the airplane


----------



## DeniseJP

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It's a dewlap. Not all girl bunnies get them, and some boy bunnies get them too. On a boy bunny, it means they're a bit on the heavy side. It depends on the breed, the genetics, and (it seems) hormones. Some girl bunnies' dewlaps decrease in size after a spay. Some bunnies who've been spayed very young get smaller dewlaps than normal. My Holland Lop, Muffin, has a dewlap, but it's not huge. The other girl in the house, Frida, is a Netherland Dwarf, and she doesn't have a dewlap at all. I pet-sat a male netherland dwarf who was very overweight, and he had a dewlap. Some bunnies need dewlap reduction surgery if it's too big!
> 
> The purpose seems to be that they pull fur from it when they make a nest to keep their babies in.



I like to think that I have my own personal dewlap. It sounds better than a double chin. LOL

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *HuneyBunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of your bunny with one?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this bunny's dewlap's got them all beat:
Click to expand...


She's got room for a book, a glass of wine and a carrot on that dewlap - what a gorgeous bun!

Denise


----------



## crystal

haha she sure does look comfortable... is that real? It really looks like a cushion... or a bean bag of some kind.

I think a buck with a dewlap is the equivalent of a man with man-boobs haha


----------



## MikeScone

*crystal wrote: *


> haha she sure does look comfortable... is that real? It really looks like a cushion... or a bean bag of some kind.


It's quite real. I had to look twice when I took the picture, but it's all her.


----------



## tonyshuman

I've got another girl with a big dewlap from a local rescue:












Camille is a French lop. :inlove:


----------

